# patio doors and security



## John7447 (Jun 6, 2008)

Patio doors, sliding glass doors, and French doors are attractive additions to any home: they offer beauty, grace, elegance, easy access to the outdoors, and, if you use high quality modern replacement patio doors, sliding glass doors, or French doors, energy efficiency.
But what about security? Does having patio doors, sliding glass doors, and French doors in your home increase your chance of being targeted for a home invasion or burgularly?

This is a very real concern as the economy tightens and crime rates escalate.
However, replacement window and door manufacturers, such as Alside, Pella, Harvey, Champion and more have long been aware of security concerns. This is especially true where large items such as patio doors, sliding glass doors, and French doors are concerned.

The first factor to consider when selecting a replacement patio door, sliding glass door, or French door is the quality and durability of construction. Ask your replacement window specialist for details. Vinyl patio doors often feature virgin extruded vinyl surrounding a white pine frame. This adds a level of rigidity and heft, as well as a layer of thermal protection. Alside patio doors feature metal reinforcement of vertical sash components  meaning that forcing the door open will be difficult and take time.
Study after study has shown that when forcing entry to a home is difficult and time consuming, the average criminal will abandon the effort and move on to the next home!

Aluminum patio doors offer much the same structure: look for fully welded construction, as well as internal reinforcement.

All replacement patio doors, sliding glass doors, and French doors should offer double or triple pane glass for both maximum energy efficiency and safety.

Finally, pay particular attention to locking mechanisms. Replacement patio doors, sliding glass doors, and French doors from reputable manufacturers will feature integrated locking mechanisms tied into the frame of the window. Hardware is available in a variety of finishes to match any decor.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey John:
Making patio doors more inaccessible and well lit will help also. Or make them open to the view from the street; the more eyes watching and the more illumination the safer.
Glenn


----------



## Junto (Feb 21, 2021)

John7447, your comment, "Finally, pay particular attention to locking mechanisms", got my attention.  Fortunately, we have a buyer for our house, but unfortunately, the home inspector flagged a problem with the lower locking mechanism on our patio French doors.  Specifically, it's the door without the knob and deadbolt. (See pics.)  The pinning-mechanism was damaged years ago and is now missing.  The top locking mechanism functions fine.  I wish I could tell you who manufactured this door, but it's about 20 yrs old and there are no markings.

Do you have any idea where I can find a replacement?

Thanks in advance for any direction you can provide.
Rick
(I will cross-post as a general topic.)


----------

